# Trying to identify a choral piece



## EleanorW (10 mo ago)

A while back, I heard an appealing choral piece while working, and being preoccupied, was unable to identify it.

A unique phrase sounded like latin and I will spell the words phonetically since I don't know the actual spelling:

"Yaylee, ... Yaylee lauda ..."

The "Yaylee" word might have been the Italian "Ieri" word, not sure. If latin, it might be spelled "Ieli."

Does that phrase sound familiar to anyone?

Thanks,

EleanorW


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

No idea. Could it have been "caeli" (chaylee or (ts)saylee)? This means "heavens" in latin. More likely followed by "laudate" (the same meaning as lauda (praise!), only plural). 
It would not be enough for identification any way as both words are very frequent in latin psalms and other church music.


----------



## EleanorW (10 mo ago)

Kreisler jr said:


> No idea. Could it have been "caeli" (chaylee or (ts)saylee)? This means "heavens" in latin. More likely followed by "laudate" (the same meaning as lauda (praise!), only plural).
> It would not be enough for identification any way as both words are very frequent in latin psalms and other church music.


Thanks for replying, Kreisler Jr. I'm going to try to post a section of the melody in which the verbal phrase was embedded, using an on-line composing site, as an MP3.

Later,

EleanorW


----------

